# Salary and Acccomdation for people with critical skills work permit



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Can You please help me out with the salary and Cost of living for a Mechanical engineer with 6 years experience and having a critical skill list work permit in Pretoria.


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

It may not be more than 15000 INR.

If you are in sharing then it would cost you less than that.

Are you already in SA?


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi,
> 
> It may not be more than 15000 INR.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your valuable reply. I am not in South Africa now , but will be coming there in October 2018. I actually need to know the costof family accomodation with one room kitchen that will be fine in Pretoria or Johanesberg. Also what about the food cost over there.

Kindly advise


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Akhil003 said:


> Thanks for your valuable reply. I am not in South Africa now , but will be coming there in October 2018. I actually need to know the costof family accomodation with one room kitchen that will be fine in Pretoria or Johanesberg. Also what about the food cost over there.
> 
> Kindly advise



Where will you be working ??I mean which area ??


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> Where will you be working ??I mean which area ??


I will be working in Johanesberg or Pretoria. 
Please advise


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Akhil003 said:


> I will be working in Johanesberg or Pretoria.
> Please advise


https://www.privateproperty.co.za

check the above link for some ideas about prices.

A decent 1bhk should cost you approx R 7000. 
My suggestion, initially at least stay close to Gautrain Station or Gautrain bus stop or till the time you buy yourself a car. It will save lot of money for you. Uber is expensive when you compare it with public transport. 

Good luck !


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Any Indian agency is doing placement in South Africa?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> https://www.privateproperty.co.za
> 
> check the above link for some ideas about prices.
> 
> ...


Any Indian agency is doing placement in South Africa for job?


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

jacob chacko said:


> Any Indian agency is doing placement in South Africa for job?


YES ,

Masters academy .in , which is a visa and imigration office in Kerala is doing placement + SAQA+Professional body registration+Job+CSV


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> YES ,
> 
> Masters academy .in , which is a visa and imigration office in Kerala is doing placement + SAQA+Professional body registration+Job+CSV


Are you from kerala?
How much they charge?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

jacob chacko said:


> Are you from kerala?
> How much they charge?


Are you from kerala


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

jacob chacko said:


> Are you from kerala?
> How much they charge?


Yes I am from kerala,

They are charging 6 lacs for SAQA+ PROFESSIONAL BODYREGISTRATION+JOB+VISA+ PR


----------

